# Comment traduire bac STG et BTS MUC en anglais?



## Emc1990 (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

Pour changer un peu des produits Apple je suis en train de traduire mon CV  en anglais et je bloque lors de la traduction de mes diplomes.

Pour mon Baccalaurét Sciences et Techniques de la Gestion (STG) je pense traduire ca par Baccalaureate in Sciences and Technologies of Management... Mais ca me semble étrange.

Ensuite pour le BTS Management des Unités Commerciales je pense opter pour BTS in Commercial Units Management tout simplement...

Quand pensez vous?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## ergu (14 Août 2012)

Emc1990 a dit:


> Quand pensez vous?



Le mercredi matin de 08h45 à 11h57.
(désolé... trop tentant)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2012)

Il conviendrait de connaître les diplômes équivalents dans les pays anglo-saxons - il se peut que les diplômes équivalents ne correspondent pas à la nomenclature française et aient une toute autre appellation.

Malheureusement, je ne peux pas t'aider dans ce cas de figure 

Sinon, pour la traduction, j'indiquerais :

Baccalaureate in Sciences and Management Technologies

Pour le second, ça me semble bon.


----------



## Emc1990 (14 Août 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Le mercredi matin de 08h45 à 11h57.
> (désolé... trop tentant)



Je vais laisser la petite faute histoire de pas gacher cette réplique 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il conviendrait de connaître les diplômes équivalents dans les pays anglo-saxons - il se peut que les diplômes équivalents ne correspondent pas à la nomenclature française et aient une toute autre appellation.
> 
> Malheureusement, je ne peux pas t'aider dans ce cas de figure
> 
> ...



Merci pour la traduction effectivement celle si semble revenir souvent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2012)

Emc1990 a dit:


> Merci pour la traduction ...


 ... Avec plaisir !


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Août 2012)

Moi j'ai pas aidé mais je suis content quand même.


----------



## flotow (15 Août 2012)

Pour le premier je dirais


> A-Level with specialization in Sciences and Technologies of Management(, awarded with merit)



Ne met pas "High School" (au moins pour les ÉU) parce ça ne vaut pas grand chose si tu compares à ce que tu as (pas en nombre d'années mais en quantité de connaissance / sujets abordés).

Pour le BTS ils ne connaitront pas. Donc ce n'est même pas la peine de t'embêter. Traduire BTS ne servirait à rien et le CV n'est pas non plus un endroit pour répéter wikipedia 
Après, si tu cherches plutôt ÉU ou Angleterre, tu peux adapter.

Pour les ÉU, ça ne correspond pas vraiment à une Bachelor (et je ne connais pas l'équivalent en Angleterre).
Par contre, tu peux marquer :


> - MySchool, Ville, France (date-date)
> Degree in Commercial Units Management



La date permet de donner la durée (puisqu'en plus d'avoir des noms différents, le nombre d'années ne sont pas forcément les mêmes :rateau.
Après, en entretient, tu peux expliquer que c'est le système français et que ça "équivaut" à un Bachelor (même si ce n'est pas parfaitement vrai).

C'est comme ça que j'explique mon DUT et ce que j'ai fait après et ça passe très bien. Il suffit d'être clair lorsque tu expliqueras à l'oral


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

On trouve des équivalences, qui permettent de se greffer à une 2ème année pour le titulaire d'un BTS, pour la 3ème c'est le refus



> -* Associate Degree : 1 ou 2 ans d'études, souvent dans un domaine professionnel ou technique du type BTS*
> 
> - Bachelors Degree : 4 années d'études universitaires qui sont plus ou moins équivalentes à la licence ou, pour les universités les plus compétititves, à la maîtrise
> 
> ...


----------



## flotow (15 Août 2012)

Pour le Master, si tu sors d'une école d'ingénieurs ça n'est qu'une correspondance puisque ce n'est qu'un système francophone.

Globalement, comparé aux ÉU, le système français aborde plus de sujet mais approfondie moins. Tu n'as plus forcément une spécialité et tu n'es pas non plus un expert sur un sujet en sortie d'école (sauf PhD/Thèse).


----------

